# The Trip So Far



## PixieBabe (Mar 30, 2018)

So far has been a blast, met a couple of cool cats in cinci, and saw some nice local hangouts. Made it out of Ohio, now we're in Kentucky and man was the walk shweet.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Mar 30, 2018)

be safe out there dudes it was cool kickn it last cpl days. Beer pyramids lol.

stay in touch and if you come through cincy again you guys know ya got a couch!


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Mar 31, 2018)

You guys are just walking?


----------



## PixieBabe (Apr 6, 2018)

No not just walking, we've hitched it a little bit. Met some folks who wants us along for the train ride. So that'll be a first


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Apr 6, 2018)

hell yea, hit that train life dudes! hope your safe and havn a chill time!


----------

